# scanner mp610



## nolrif (16 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

Alors voilà, j'ai un macbook sous tiger et un scanner/imprimante canon MP610 qui fonctionnaient tout les deux à merveille jusqu'à ce que je réinstalle mon système d'exploitation (toujours sous tiger).

J'ai perdu le CD d'installation, je vais donc sur le site canon pour télécharger le driver adapté. Mais seulement voilà, au moment où l'ordi redémarre pour terminer l'installation, il ne se passe RIEN, absolument rien, néant total comme si j'avais rien fait. J'ai recommencé plusieurs fois avec des drivers différents sur des sites différents mais toujours rien.

Le plus étonnant dans l'histoire c'est que mon ordi veut bien imprimer via cette imprimante... et pourquoi pas scanner??
Je ne comprends rien. Qu'est ce que j'ai mal fait?? et y'a-t-il un autre moyen de se procurer le CD d'installation sans passer par un téléchargement?

HELP!!!!
Un grand grand merci d'avance pour vos réponses!!!

Nolrif


----------



## macaccro (17 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Il faut aussi installer l'appli pour scanner ScanGear

l'appli est dispo sur http://fr.software.canon-europe.com/products/0010488.asp


----------



## nolrif (17 Février 2009)

Ca marche !! 
Un grand merci macaccro!  je peux maintenant me remettre au travail !

Et si par hasard tu utilises Photochop CS4, sais-tu comment faire pour scanner directement à partir de celui-ci? (ce que je faisais auparavant avec CS2). Je suppose qu'il faut installer un module externe, ou bien est-ce une simple option à cocher je-sais-pas-où?


----------



## macaccro (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Il doit y avoir une extension Twain qui devrait s'installer dans les modules externes dans Photoshop.
Normalement dans Photoshop Fichier Acquisition / importation tu devrais trouver ton scanner.

Que dit la doc du scanner ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

macaccro a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il doit y avoir une extension Twain qui devrait s'installer dans les modules externes dans Photoshop.
> Normalement dans Photoshop Fichier Acquisition / importation tu devrais trouver ton scanner.
> ...



Salut, Twain n'existe plus à partir de la CS3 donc Photoshop 10. Il faut utiliser l'utilitaire du scanner. Ne parlez pas de Sane pour remplacer Twain, il fout un brin monstre à Photoshop (quitte inopinément).


----------



## macaccro (18 Février 2009)

Re-bonjour,

J'ai toujours un plug-in twain dans la CS3, mais là n'est as vraiment le pb 

Dans Photoshop, fichier, importation il devrait normalement y avoir le nom de ton scanner. Il n'y est pas ?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Moi aussi j'ai un Twain dans le dossier Plug-in mais rien n'apparaît dans le menu importation.


----------



## pierre22 (18 Février 2009)

Bonjour,
Moi dans CS2 c'est dans=>Application =>Photoshop=>Modules externes=>Importation/Exportation


----------



## Anonyme (18 Février 2009)

Bin oui, avec ma CS2 ça marche mais elle est sur le G5 que j'ai filé à ma copine !
(Comme ça elle a switché sans douleur et le PC sert au gamin pour ses jeux).
(Lui on le fera switcher plus tard).


----------



## nolrif (21 Février 2009)

Dans photoshop CS4 quand je vais dans fichier -> importation je n'ai pas le nom de mon scanner comme dans le CS2.
Et la brochure de mon scanner ne mentionne même pas le mot photoshop! il ne parle que de scan direct.
En attendant je passe par "aperçu" c'est pas terrible!
Quant à la doc de photoshop ils disent :
_
"Vous pouvez importer des images nume&#769;rise&#769;es directement depuis un scanner dote&#769; dun module externe compatible avec Photoshop. Pour importer limage nume&#769;rise&#769;e a&#768; laide dun module externe, se&#769;lectionnez le nom du scanner dans le sous-menu Fichier > Importation. Pour obtenir des instructions sur linstallation du module externe du scanner, consultez la documentation livre&#769;e avec lappareil._"

Or dans cette doc y'a rien concernant photoshop...
Et est-ce que quelqu'un sait où je peux avoir ce fameux module externe ?

Merci!!


----------



## pierre22 (22 Février 2009)

Bonjour,

Peut-être qu'il serait utile de télécharger le driver et que tu trouverais le plug-in?

Cordialement


----------



## nolrif (22 Février 2009)

C'est déjà fait! et pas moyen de trouver le plugin...
help!


----------



## pavitra (16 Janvier 2010)

Or donc,
       on peut télécharger à partir du site ADOBE (mais vous l'avez aussi sur votre DVD d'installe) un complément de plugins, notamment le *TWAIN.plugin*, qu'il suffit de faire glisser dans le sous-dossier *import/export* du dossier plug-ins de la CS4 ...
A partir de là, le scanner MP610 est reconnu de la même façon que dans les versions précédentes de Photoshop .... 
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/detail.jsp?ftpID=4047
On se demande ce que cela leur aurait coûté de l'installer en standard ....  ???
Si le filtre Extraction, désormais absent de la CS4 vous manque, il est aussi dispo dans le même package sous le nom: extractPlus.plugin ...
On y trouve aussi : 
- Photomerge
- Web Photo Gallery 

Aaaaaaaaa +
   C*


----------



## pierre22 (17 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Voici ce que l'on peux lire dans l'aide de Photoshop CS4 :

TWAIN
Le module externe TWAIN pour Macintosh a été supprimé. Si vous souhaitez disposer du pilote TWAIN sous Macintosh, nous vous recommandons daccéder à votre périphérique via le système dexploitation Rosetta (PPC). Par ailleurs, nous vous conseillons de numériser dabord votre image, puis douvrir limage dans Photoshop.
Le module externe se trouve sur votre DVD dinstallation sous :
//<language>/Goodies/Optional plug-Ins/Import-Export/TWAIN ou en ligne à ladresse http://www.adobe.com/fr/support/downloads/product.jsp?product=39&platform=Macintosh. Déposez ce module externe dans le dossier //Adobe Photoshop CS4/Plug-ins/Import-Export. REMARQUE (Windows uniquement) : le module externe TWAIN est installé pour les utilisateurs Windows. Toutefois, nous vous recommandons vivement dutiliser lextension WIA pour votre périphérique (si disponible). Si votre périphérique ne prend pas en charge les pilotes WIA, nous vous conseillons alors de procéder à la tentative de mise à jour de votre pilote TWAIN. Photoshop ne prend pas en charge TWAIN pour les systèmes dexploitation 64 bits. Veuillez contacter le fabricant de votre périphérique pour de plus amples instructions en matière de prise en charge TWAIN.


----------



## USB09 (17 Janvier 2010)

Je vais certainement paraitre agressif mais pourquoi s'embetter a installer des truc 210 fois quand Apercu, Transfert d'image, fond office de logiciel de scan et pas des moindres ?



Tiens &#8230; Ben on va profiter de la remontée de ce topic pour le déplacer, parce qu'il n'a rien à faire dans "Applications" !


----------



## pierre22 (17 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Ta question est bonne car certain peuvent ignorer ce que tu dis, mais tous les scanners ne sont pas pris en charge par le mac (liste consultable sur le site adobe). Le mien par exemple plutôt pro ne l'est pas. C'est un Lacie Blue Scann 48 bits. Ce scanner est drivé par Le logiciel Silver Fast. Comme j'étais sur 10.3.9, et que je suis passé à Snow, le soft ne fonctionnait plus. Pas de mises à jour possible pour mon cas, je devais racheter un nouveau soft, soit 457  

*La solution :* j'ai placé un clone de mon ancien système 10.3.9 sur le disque de mon nouveau Mac pro, et tout fonctionne en passant par le clone !


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Janvier 2010)

Tiens, je profite de ce topic pour rappeler à ceux dont le scanner SCSI connecté via une carte PCI Adaptec ne fonctionnait plus à partir du passage à Leopard (10.5), qu'en fait, c'est parce qu'Apple n'a pas intégré le pilote Adaptec qui était fourni avec Mac OS jusqu'à Tiger, et donc que la carte SCSI n'est plus reconnue. Le remède, réinstaller le pilote, qui n'a pas changé depuis Jaguar, soit en le réléchargeant depuis le site d'Adaptec, soit en en récupérant les éléments depuis un système précédent (10.2, 10.3 ou 10.4, c'est le même dans les trois versions).

Par contre, ça fonctionne pour les PPC, mais je ne sais pas ce que ça donne pour les Mac Intel (et donc sous OS X 10.6, of course) !


----------



## macoupc (7 Mars 2011)

Moi je cherche à scanner avec :
- photoshop CS5
- snow léopard 10,6,6
- imprimante multifonctions MP610 CANON

Ça marchait avec CS3 sous Léopard 10,5 mais je ne me souviens plus comment j'avais fait.

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## pierre22 (7 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, vérifiez si votre driver de scanner comporte une installation via un plugin Photoshop, si tel est le cas le plug-in devrait se situer dans Applications => Photoshop => Plug-ins => Import-export


----------



## domb (7 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,

Je me demandais si vous aviez trouvé une solution pour faire fonctionner l'accès au scanner d'une Canon Mp610 depuis Photoshop CS5 - c'était tellement pratique, je n'arrive à renoncer à l'accès via "importation", perdu depuis que je suis passée à la CS5...
Faut-il installer un driver particulier ?
Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Dom


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Mars 2011)

domb a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je me demandais si vous aviez trouvé une solution pour faire fonctionner l'accès au scanner d'une Canon Mp610 depuis Photoshop CS5 - c'était tellement pratique, je n'arrive à renoncer à l'accès via "importation", perdu depuis que je suis passée à la CS5...
> Faut-il installer un driver particulier ?
> ...



Bon, maintenant, faut arrêter, là, pierre22 a donné la réponse à cette question : si le fabricant du scanner a développé le plug-in pour faire ça, c'est possible, faut juste installer le plug-in, si le plug-in n'est pas fourni par le fabricant/fournisseur du scanner, c'est pas possible, il n'y a pas de solution intermédiaire (et pour les "tout en un", j'ai pas l'impression que les fabricants se foulent beaucoup au niveau "développement pour Mac", si vous voulez scanner directement depuis Photoshop, achetez vous de vrais scanners )!


----------



## domb (8 Mars 2011)

Désolée, mais la "solution" ne m'apportait pas grand chose, j'ai donc appelé Canon (ca sert à rien) et Adobe (c'est eux qui ont la solution).

Donc, il faut télécharger le plug-in twain ici : 
http://www.adobe.com/support/downloads/thankyou.jsp?ftpID=4904&fileID=4572

puis le placer dans applications/photoshop/plugs-in/import export.
Puis faire "pomme i" sur l'appli photoshop et cocher la case "32 bits".
Et le scanner apparait alors dans le menu importation de psd.

Bonne journée

Dom


----------

